# What's your favorite TV series, current and / or past.



## Stann

What's your favorite TV series, current and / or past. I have / had several. Game of Thrones, Black Sails, Grimm, Westworld, Eureka, Lost, Eli Stone ( ended way too soon ), Walking Dead, True Blood, Six Feet Under, Primeval, Carnivale, Orange is the New Black and of course,  last but not least The Handmaidens Tale. I have a lot of them on DVD and rewatch them in the winter time when I'm bored and can't go out and garden. What are your favorites? Don't be afraid to share, it'll feel good. Thanks, Stan


----------



## Esdraelon

Dead Zone, JAG, and WKRP in Cincinnati... what can I say?  I'm easily amused


----------



## MaryL

My favorite tv show? Um well. Family affair. Mr. French and Uncle Bill are totally paradigms of saving grace of the patriarchy.


----------



## Stann

ESDRAELON said:


> Dead Zone, JAG, and WKRP in Cincinnati... what can I say?  I'm easily amused


Just saw a whole bunch of Jag DVDs at the salvation army thrift store a whole season was just $2.99. quite the bargain when you think about it.


----------



## Wyatt earp

MASH, LA Law, Big Bang, now it's 1883


----------



## Stann

MaryL said:


> My favorite tv show? Um well. Family affair. Mr. French and Uncle Bill are totally paradigms of saving grace of the patriarchy.


Very nice very upbeat. Good for you.


----------



## Stann

bear513 said:


> MASH, LA Law, Big Bang, now it's 1883


What's 1883 about ?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Stann said:


> What's 1883 about ?


1883....the year 

Sam Elliot , Tim McGraw and Faith Hill is in it, real good


----------



## Flopper

Stann said:


> What's your favorite TV series, current and / or past. I have / had several. Game of Thrones, Black Sails, Grimm, Westworld, Eureka, Lost, Eli Stone ( ended way too soon ), Walking Dead, True Blood, Six Feet Under, Primeval, Carnivale, Orange is the New Black and of course,  last but not least The Handmaidens Tale. I have a lot of them on DVD and rewatch them in the winter time when I'm bored and can't go out and garden. What are your favorites? Don't be afraid to share, it'll feel good. Thanks, Stan


Gunsmoke, Upstairs Downstairs, Mary Tyler Moore Show, Star Trek Second Generation, Hill Street Blues, Downton Abbey, The Crown, and The Queen's Gambit.


----------



## Stann

bear513 said:


> 1883....the year
> 
> Sam Elliot , Tim McGraw and Faith Hill is in it, real good


Looks good, a prequel to the current Yellowstone series, six episodes already out. Haven't watched either. If I get to watch them, I'll watch the 1883 series first.


----------



## Harry Dresden

the Dresden Files....


----------



## toobfreak

Stann said:


> Game of Thrones, Black Sails, Grimm, Westworld, Eureka, Lost, Eli Stone ( ended way too soon ), Walking Dead, True Blood, Six Feet Under, Primeval, Carnivale, Orange is the New Black and of course,  last but not least The Handmaidens Tale.



Never even heard of any of them, except Game of Thrones.  Sounds like games;  kid's stuff.

How about:

Star Trek
Kung Fu
All In The Family
M*A*S*H
King of Queens
Seinfeld
Two and a Half Men
Big Bang Theory
Rockford Files
The Outer Limits


----------



## Harry Dresden

Stann said:


> What's your favorite TV series, current and / or past. I have / had several. Game of Thrones, Black Sails, Grimm, Westworld, Eureka, Lost, Eli Stone ( ended way too soon ), Walking Dead, True Blood, Six Feet Under, Primeval, Carnivale, Orange is the New Black and of course,  last but not least The Handmaidens Tale. I have a lot of them on DVD and rewatch them in the winter time when I'm bored and can't go out and garden. What are your favorites? Don't be afraid to share, it'll feel good. Thanks, Stan


Grimm was pretty good....so was Eureka....


----------



## Stann

toobfreak said:


> Never even heard of any of them, except Game of Thrones.  Sounds like games;  kid's stuff.
> 
> How about:
> 
> Star Trek
> Kung Fu
> All In The Family
> M*A*S*H
> King of Queens
> Seinfeld
> Two and a Half Men
> Big Bang Theory
> Rockford Files
> The Outer Limits


Lots of good choices there especially like Star Trek and the outer limits.


----------



## Stann

Harry Dresden said:


> the Dresden Files....


----------



## Stann

Harry Dresden said:


> the Dresden Files....


Must be a local show. Good one.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Stann

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 594556
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


That's a great escape.


----------



## lg325

A lot of the ones mentioned and I will include   Dick Van Dyke Show, Hogans Heros,  Colombo, Perry Mason, Matlock, Monk. Quantum Leap.


----------



## Stann

lg325 said:


> A lot of the ones mentioned and I will include   Dick Van Dyke Show, Hogans Heros,  Colombo, Perry Mason, Matlock, Monk. Quantum Leap.


I really like quantum leap, enjoying the reruns now on MeTV.


----------



## gtopa1

Gee; where does one start. Three are standouts; Steptoe and Son (English) and Star Trek and Dr who.



Greg


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Stann

gtopa1 said:


> Gee; where does one start. Two are standouts; Steptoe and Son (English) and Star Trek and Dr who.
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


I always like the Cockney accent ever since I first saw


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> I always like the Cockney accent ever since I first saw


I've always liked the Cockney accents ever since I first saw my fair lady in the theater in 1964.


----------



## Muhammed

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 594556
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


Who do you think is hotter? Ginger, or Mary Ann?

Personally, I think Mary Ann is sexier than Ginger.


----------



## Stann

Muhammed said:


>


Yes that was good but I liked George in Moving on Up better.


----------



## Stann

Muhammed said:


> Who do you think is hotter? Ginger, or Mary Ann?
> 
> Personally, I think Mary Ann is sexier than Ginger.


Ginger was too thin and too fake. Marianne was more robust, healthy and real. I agree.


----------



## gtopa1

Muhammed said:


>


Yes; that was the US spin off. I never took to it because I missed a lot of the US in-jokes. Another one was Laugh-in. 

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Muhammed said:


> Who do you think is hotter? Ginger, or Mary Ann?
> 
> Personally, I think Mary Ann is sexier than Ginger.


The WORLD is divided; Either Ginger OR Mary Anne??? 

#MaryAnnemetoo

Greg


----------



## gtopa1

Stann said:


> I've always liked the Cockney accents ever since I first saw my fair lady in the theater in 1964.


The odd thing is that both Steptoes were accomplished Shakespearean actors. They were that good.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Muhammed said:


> Who do you think is hotter? Ginger, or Mary Ann?
> 
> Personally, I think Mary Ann is sexier than Ginger.








I have this thing for red heads

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## Stann

gtopa1 said:


> The odd thing is that both Steptoes were accomplished Shakespearean actors. They were that good.


And neither one of them have Cockney accents in real life. Couldn't be a Shakespearean actor with that type of speech. Excellent acting.


----------



## lg325

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 594572
> 
> I have this thing for red heads
> 
> *****CHUCKLE*****


I was told as a teenager that if you get into a relationship with a RedHead at some point you will find yourself explaining things to a police officer


----------



## Damaged Eagle

lg325 said:


> I was told as a teenager that if you get into a relationship with a RedHead at some point you will find yourself explaining things to a police officer







That must be why the police know me by name... Damn red headed kids and grandkids will do it every time! 

*****CHUCKLE*****


----------



## BlueGin

Too many.

Big Valley,Starsky and Hutch,Quincy,Vega$,The Pretender,Charlie’s Angels,All of the Star Treks up until Enterprise, Magnum PI ( Tom Selleck),Rip Tide,Knotts Landing, Dallas and the Dallas reboot,Alien Nation,The Highlander,The Young Riders,The Hardy Boys,NCIS,CSI Miami,Without a Trace, Cold Case,Bones,Castle,90210 ( up until Luke Perry Leaves),Melrose Place, Monk,Diagnosis Murder,Perfect Strangers, The Partridge Family,Mad About You,Smallville,Lois and Clark,The Incredible Hulk,Barreta,Silk Stalkings.Airwolf and tons more. But these I have binged watched within the last year or so.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

This wasn't too bad...

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Damaged Eagle

Would like to see this updated:

1. New script writers
2. Updated cinamagraphics
3. Better actors
4. Mars colony? If not more
5. Aliens on earth and holding positions of power?

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Gracie

All nature shows (usually BBC channel); Snapped; Secrets Uncovered; RuPaul; Project Runway; Below Deck; Yellowstone; Frasier reruns; Big Bang Theory; TreeHouse Master; Homestead; and others NOT political or full of "news".


----------



## BlueGin

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 594590
> 
> This wasn't too bad...
> 
> *****SMILE*****


My Brother has Disney plus so I will have to check it out. Another one I liked was The Murdoch Mysteries. Very unique.


----------



## petro

The Expanse
 Westworld
Yellowstone 
But right now binge watching Ozark.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Top Show-Perfect Strangers

Other favorites-Full House, Family Matters, Step By Step, Home Improvement, Reba's show, Saved By The Bell, The Dinosaurs, 7th Heaven, Walker Texas Ranger, and The Glades

Favorites That Are Still In Production-Blue Bloods and Young Sheldon

Other Honorable Mentions-Last Man Standing, Everybody Loves Raymond, Baby Daddy, Boy Meets World, and Girl Meets World

God bless you and the remaining cast members of each show always!!!

Holly


----------



## Damaged Eagle

I really liked

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Harry Dresden

Stann said:


> Must be a local show. Good one.


was on the sci-fi channel...


----------



## Harry Dresden

BlueGin said:


> My Brother has Disney plus so I will have to check it out. Another one I liked was The Murdoch Mysteries. Very unique.


yea Murdoch is good....


----------



## Harry Dresden

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 594594
> 
> I really liked
> 
> *****SMILE*****


yea Longmire....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

Some i can think of...

Breaking Bad
Boardwalk Empire
Walking Dead (first 5-6 seasons only, became a soap opera after that)
Vikings (till the last few seasons)
First 2 Seasons of Billions, till they ruined it.
John Adams
  Prolly others I missed
The Crown


----------



## katsteve2012

Ray Donovan
The Sopranos 
Boardwalk Empire


----------



## iamwhatiseem

katsteve2012 said:


> Ray Donovan
> The Sopranos
> Boardwalk Empire


I think Boardwalk Empire didn't get the audience it deserved. It was popular for sure, but in my opinion, it was better than Sopranos.


----------



## katsteve2012

iamwhatiseem said:


> I think Boardwalk Empire didn't get the audience it deserved. It was popular for sure, but in my opinion, it was better than Sopranos.


I would definitely agree. Another recent one that may be around for awhile is Godfather of Harlem.


----------



## OhPleaseJustQuit

Northern Exposure

The music was incredible.  No violence.  No controversy.  Great characters.


----------



## Harry Dresden

Resident Alien....


----------



## iamwhatiseem

katsteve2012 said:


> I would definitely agree. Another recent one that may be around for awhile is Godfather of Harlem.


Hmm... have to look that up


----------



## katsteve2012

iamwhatiseem said:


> Hmm... have to look that up


It was just renewed for a 3rd season.









						‘Godfather Of Harlem’ Renewed For Season 3 By Epix
					

Epix has renewed the Forest Whitaker-led Godfather of Harlem for a 10-episode third season. The critically acclaimed drama from ABC Signature is scheduled to begin production on Season 3 in New Yor…




					deadline.com


----------



## iamwhatiseem

katsteve2012 said:


> It was just renewed for a 3rd season.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ‘Godfather Of Harlem’ Renewed For Season 3 By Epix
> 
> 
> Epix has renewed the Forest Whitaker-led Godfather of Harlem for a 10-episode third season. The critically acclaimed drama from ABC Signature is scheduled to begin production on Season 3 in New Yor…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> deadline.com


Ah... we don't currently have HULU. 
Right now we have.. Netflix, Paramount +, Discovery +, AppleTV and Prime


----------



## katsteve2012

iamwhatiseem said:


> Ah... we don't currently have HULU.
> Right now we have.. Netflix, Paramount +, Discovery +, AppleTV and Prime


I believe that you can also view past episodes on Epix if you by chance have it.


----------



## whitehall

"Mr. Mercedes"  couple of years ago, with Brenden Gleason, based on a Stephen King book  was the best series I have seen in a long time.


----------



## g5000

iamwhatiseem said:


> Walking Dead (first 5-6 seasons only, became a soap opera after that)


That show was great at first, but got old fast.  It looked to me like the special effects people were starting to compete to see who could make the grossest zombie scene.  It became a comedy.


----------



## g5000

A lot of good shows mentioned so far.

Some of my favorites past and present:

Star Trek TOS

The Wire

The Twilight Zone

Breaking Bad  (a great show about the devolution from a milquetoast good person to a real motherfucker bad guy, with each step along the way entirely logical)

Ozark (also about the devolution from good to bad)

Eureka (pure candy for the brain)

Monk (love, love, love this show!)

Psyche

Twin Peaks (the original)

The Rifleman (huge shock to find out in adulthood Chuck Conners was gay)

Lost in Space (the original)

Beretta

Miami Vice (a guilty pleasure)

Law & Order (every single episode for decades)

Law & Order: Criminal Intent (do not like any other Law & Order spinoffs)

So many more.


----------



## g5000

Utopia (The British version.  It has a 100% Rotten Tomatoes rating for a good reason)

House of Cards (again, the British version, much better than the US version)


----------



## iamwhatiseem

g5000 said:


> Utopia (The British version.  It has a 100% Rotten Tomatoes rating for a good reason)
> 
> House of Cards (again, the British version, much better than the US version)


You ever watch some of the old crime shows lately (Beretta, Rockford Files etc.)?
I watched part of a Rockford Files a year or so ago... wow in today's standards it is over the top corny and unrealistic. I loved that show as a kid.


----------



## BlueGin

iamwhatiseem said:


> You ever watch some of the old crime shows lately (Beretta, Rockford Files etc.)?
> I watched part of a Rockford Files a year or so ago... wow in today's standards it is over the top corny and unrealistic. I loved that show as a kid.


I was always amused that he remained a PI even though he never got paid.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

BlueGin said:


> I was always amused that he remained a PI even thought he never got paid.


Yep, and even though I was only a kid I remember thinking "how does a guy living in a shabby trailer afford to drive a brand new sports car?"


----------



## g5000

iamwhatiseem said:


> You ever watch some of the old crime shows lately (Beretta, Rockford Files etc.)?
> I watched part of a Rockford Files a year or so ago... wow in today's standards it is over the top corny and unrealistic. I loved that show as a kid.


Yeah.  Most of the old shows were corny.

The Twilight Zone still holds up incredibly well.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

g5000 said:


> Yeah.  Most of the old shows were corny.
> 
> The Twilight Zone still holds up incredibly well.


It really has. Yeah the special effects are a bit quirky but the story lines are still relevant.


----------



## Flopper

g5000 said:


> A lot of good shows mentioned so far.
> 
> Some of my favorites past and present:
> 
> Star Trek TOS
> 
> The Wire
> 
> The Twilight Zone
> 
> Breaking Bad  (a great show about the devolution from a milquetoast good person to a real motherfucker bad guy, with each step along the way entirely logical)
> 
> Ozark (also about the devolution from good to bad)
> 
> Eureka (pure candy for the brain)
> 
> Monk (love, love, love this show!)
> 
> Psyche
> 
> Twin Peaks (the original)
> 
> The Rifleman (huge shock to find out in adulthood Chuck Conners was gay)
> 
> Lost in Space (the original)
> 
> Beretta
> 
> Miami Vice (a guilty pleasure)
> 
> Law & Order (every single episode for decades)
> 
> Law & Order: Criminal Intent (do not like any other Law & Order spinoffs)
> 
> So many more.


I agree with many of your picks but prefer Star Trek Second Generation to the original. 
Like Riflemen but like Gumsmoke better.


----------



## Flopper

iamwhatiseem said:


> You ever watch some of the old crime shows lately (Beretta, Rockford Files etc.)?
> I watched part of a Rockford Files a year or so ago... wow in today's standards it is over the top corny and unrealistic. I loved that show as a kid.


Never watched Beretta but I've seen a few Rockford files.  What is so corny? Keep in mind that dramatizations on TV as well as movies are based public perception of reality, not reality itself.   For example, I saw in an episode of Rockford files, two men, I suppose were cops standing in from a speeding car coming toward them as they fired into the car and at last minute they do a swan dive one to left side and one to right side of the car.  If was well choregraphed scene and worked back in the 70's but not today, because we know cops would never do that.  In the 40's and 50's what people knew about the old west came from movie westerns.  People actually believed that gunfighter duels were common. When in reality, there have been only a couple of such duels ever recorded.  Typically gunfighters would shoot their targets in the back or if close enough, knife them to save bullets. Wyatt Earp was once asked,  "What is the best way to shot a man?"  He replied, "In the back of course. It's safer."

To me this is a wonderfully thing about watching old movies.  They don't showed you reality but reality in the eyes of the audience.  History books will tell how things actually happed. Old movies tell you how people think they happened.


----------



## AMart

Wyatt earp said:


> MASH, LA Law, Big Bang, now it's 1883


4 episodes in on 1883, it is really good. Historically accurate relative to German immigrants in Texas at that time and then heading NW from there, although many stayed in Texas.


----------



## AMart

Current stuff, Yellowstone, 1883, Raised by Wolves, The Mosquito Coast, Narcos Mexico.


----------



## Jets

The Incredible Hulk and Wonder Woman!


----------



## Mindful

Person of Interest.

Blacklist.

Monk.


Present day:

The Walking Dead​​Ozark​​Reacher. ~ just started.​


----------



## hjmick

Currently...

_Ted Lasso, The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel, Bosch, The Boys_


----------



## hjmick

Mindful said:


> Reacher




Thanks for the reminder...


----------



## Flopper

hjmick said:


> Currently...
> 
> _Ted Lasso, The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel, Bosch, The Boys_


The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel seem to lose some of it's punch after the first season but it's still funny and worth watching.


----------



## Rogue AI

Law & Order, original series only.
Rome (both seasons)
Kidnapped 
Archer


----------



## BlueGin

Damaged Eagle said:


> View attachment 594590
> 
> This wasn't too bad...
> 
> *****SMILE*****


Just finished this. Very good. Wish they had done more than 2 seasons.

Just started Murder In The First currently in HULU.


----------



## g5000

Mindful said:


> Person of Interest.
> 
> Blacklist.
> 
> Monk.
> 
> 
> Present day:
> 
> The Walking Dead​​Ozark​​Reacher. ~ just started.​


Wow.  I like all of those except I have not seen Reacher.


----------



## g5000

I can't believe I forgot to mention Doctor Who!


----------



## g5000

Flopper said:


> Never watched Beretta but I've seen a few Rockford files.  What is so corny? Keep in mind that dramatizations on TV as well as movies are based public perception of reality, not reality itself.   For example, I saw in an episode of Rockford files, two men, I suppose were cops standing in from a speeding car coming toward them as they fired into the car and at last minute they do a swan dive one to left side and one to right side of the car.  If was well choregraphed scene and worked back in the 70's but not today, because we know cops would never do that.  In the 40's and 50's what people knew about the old west came from movie westerns.  People actually believed that gunfighter duels were common. When in reality, there have been only a couple of such duels ever recorded.  Typically gunfighters would shoot their targets in the back or if close enough, knife them to save bullets. Wyatt Earp was once asked,  "What is the best way to shot a man?"  He replied, "In the back of course. It's safer."
> 
> To me this is a wonderfully thing about watching old movies.  They don't showed you reality but reality in the eyes of the audience.  History books will tell how things actually happed. Old movies tell you how people think they happened.


I'm still a sucker for Columbo.

When Columbo shows up at your house carrying a paper bag, you're going to prison in the next five minutes. 

'


----------



## BackAgain

I enjoyed almost all of Game of Thrones. 

The Wire was amazing more often than not. 

I used to look forward to Billions, but the scripts are getting a bit stale, lately. 

The Sopranos was damn good all the way through. 

I had read all of the Bosch nooks and thought the televised series was terrific; it made me look forward to every episode, so it entailed a good deal of binging.

Longmire was an excellent find.

Considering it’s heavy overdose of liberal PC bullshit and blather, The Newsroom was a very watchable series.


----------



## fncceo

Adam-12 ... best (and most realistic) cop show ever...


----------



## g5000

hjmick said:


> Currently...
> 
> _Ted Lasso, The Marvelous Mrs. Maisel, Bosch, The Boys_


Have you watched both seasons of _The Boys_ all the way through?

It takes a very hard left turn at the end.


----------



## Rogue AI

g5000 said:


> Have you watched both seasons of _The Boys_ all the way through?
> 
> It takes a very hard left turn at the end.


If you liked Law and Order, I suggest Homicide: Life on the Street. It's set in Baltimore. There were some crossover episodes.


----------



## Damaged Eagle

*****SMILE*****


----------



## Mindful

Monk was also a favourite.

Particularly the one in which they got locked in the bank vault.


----------



## Flopper

BlueGin said:


> Just finished this. Very good. Wish they had done more than 2 seasons.
> 
> Just started Murder In The First currently in HULU.


On Netflix *Queen's Gambit*.  It is a limited series so season 1 will probably be the last but what it lacks in quantity it makes up in quality.  On 23 November 2020, Netflix announced that it had been seen by 62 million households since its release, becoming its "biggest scripted limited series to date. Anya Taylor-Joy received Golden Globe and Critics Choice Best Actress Awards for her performance.   She also started in a number of other very successful films and series such as Emma (2016).

On Netflix, *Witcher*.  People compare it to Game of Thrones  but I certainly would not go that far.  For this genre, it is good but one problem with it is that it moves fast and you really need to pay attention or you'll wonder what and who and how.

On Amazon Prime, *Goliath*  Billy Bob Thornton, who I think is a great actor stars in this legal series.  Once Powerful Billy McBride is now burned out and washed up, spending more time in bar than a courtroom, cases fall in his lap that most lawyers won't touch or wish they had. 

On Amazon Prime *The Marvelous Mrs Maisel*.  The story is about a standup women comic back in the 1950s when were no stand up women comics. This is a very funny series that also has a good story.  As the saying goes try it, you'll like it.

On Amazon Prime. This one goes back a ways, 1976 but it is as fresh and interesting today as was then.
_*The Duchess of Duke Street*_ is a BBC television drama series set in London between 1900 and 1925. It was created by John Hawkesworth, previously the producer of the period drama _*Upstairs, Downstairs*_. It starred Gemma Jones as Louisa Leyton Trotter, the legendary "Duchess" who works her way up from servant to renowned cook to proprietary of the upper-class Bentinck Hotel in Duke Street, St. James's, in London.  The story is loosely based on the real-life career of Rosa Lewis, the "Duchess of Jermyn Street", who ran the Cavendish Hotel in London, at the corner of Duke St, St. James’s which is still there and operating.


----------



## Flopper

*****Suggestion****
When you review or make a recommendation, please mention where you saw it if you can, theater, Cable Channel, TV, streaming service, etc..  It saves others time looking for. 

Thanks


----------



## whitehall

The HBO series "John Adams". I would never have picked Paul Giamatti for the role of John Adams but he did a remarkable job. Laura Linney is great as Mrs. Adams. It brings the struggle for independence to life instead of dry history books. Highly recommended.


----------



## Flopper

whitehall said:


> The HBO series "John Adams". I would never have picked Paul Giamatti for the role of John Adams but he did a remarkable job. Laura Linney is great as Mrs. Adams. It brings the struggle for independence to life instead of dry history books. Highly recommended.


I agree, If you like historical screen biographies, this is a very good one.


----------



## g5000

whitehall said:


> The HBO series "John Adams". I would never have picked Paul Giamatti for the role of John Adams but he did a remarkable job. Laura Linney is great as Mrs. Adams. It brings the struggle for independence to life instead of dry history books. Highly recommended.


I liked that one so much, I bought the DVD set.


----------



## MizMolly

I loved Mash. I liked Homicide Hunter with Joe Kenda.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

Holy moly........where do I begin?  From my childhood I suppose..........

Bewitched
I Dream of Jeannie
Hazel
Flying Nun
Family Affair
The Electric Company
Flipper
Big Ben
Land of the Giants
Lost in Space
Time Tunnel
Addams Family 
Munsters
The Avengers (Mrs. Peel....."meow"!!)
Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
The Jonathan Winters Show
The Flip Wilson Show
The Prisoner
HR Puffinstuff
Dark Shadows
Gilligans Island
Alfred Hitchcock Presents
Electra Woman and Dyna Girl
Wonder Woman
Dr. Who/Doctor Who
Different Strokes
Charlies Angels
The A Team
Knight Rider
Bionic Man
Bionic Woman
Love Boat
Fantasy Island
Butterflies
Monty Python
Hart to Hart
All in the Family
Jeffersons
One Day at a Time
Doris Day Show
V
Family Ties
Dukes of Hazzard
Partners in Crime
3's Company
Alice
WKRP
Amazing Stories
Maxx Headroom
Buck Rogers
Magnum PI
Yes Prime Minister
He Man
She Ra
Garfield
Scarecrow and Mrs. King
Sledgehammer
Mork and Mindy
Laverne and Shirley
Happy Days
CHiPs
Ghostbusters cartoon
Dynasty
Dallas
Soap
Whose the Boss
Night Court
Gimme a Break
Mommas Family
Roseanne
Dinosaurs
Home Improvement
Babylon 5
Star Trek Next Generation
Lois and Clark
Sliders
Charmed
Seaquest
Farscape
Stargate
Lexx
Earth Final Conflict
X Files
Brisco County Jr.
Reboot
Eerie Indiana
Roswell
Ray Bradbury Theater
Golden Girls
Grace Under Fire
Family Matters
Absolutely Fabulous
Designing Women
3rd Rock
Major Dad


Ugh.........SOOO many......


Don't watch a lot of new stuff, as there isn't much that interests me nowadays.

Still watch Doctor Who.

I want to watch a couple new shows, but I don't have access to them.
The Boys, and the other one is a British show about secret service people.....don't remember the name.

Other than that, I just watch all the oldies I love.


----------



## BackAgain

whitehall said:


> The HBO series "John Adams". I would never have picked Paul Giamatti for the role of John Adams but he did a remarkable job. Laura Linney is great as Mrs. Adams. It brings the struggle for independence to life instead of dry history books. Highly recommended.


A very good choice. Great series.


----------



## Flopper

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> Holy moly........where do I begin?  From my childhood I suppose..........
> 
> Bewitched
> I Dream of Jeannie
> Hazel
> Flying Nun
> Family Affair
> The Electric Company
> Flipper
> Big Ben
> Land of the Giants
> Lost in Space
> Time Tunnel
> Addams Family
> Munsters
> The Avengers (Mrs. Peel....."meow"!!)
> Voyage to the Bottom of the Sea
> The Jonathan Winters Show
> The Flip Wilson Show
> The Prisoner
> HR Puffinstuff
> Dark Shadows
> Gilligans Island
> Alfred Hitchcock Presents
> Electra Woman and Dyna Girl
> Wonder Woman
> Dr. Who/Doctor Who
> Different Strokes
> Charlies Angels
> The A Team
> Knight Rider
> Bionic Man
> Bionic Woman
> Love Boat
> Fantasy Island
> Butterflies
> Monty Python
> Hart to Hart
> All in the Family
> Jeffersons
> One Day at a Time
> Doris Day Show
> V
> Family Ties
> Dukes of Hazzard
> Partners in Crime
> 3's Company
> Alice
> WKRP
> Amazing Stories
> Maxx Headroom
> Buck Rogers
> Magnum PI
> Yes Prime Minister
> He Man
> She Ra
> Garfield
> Scarecrow and Mrs. King
> Sledgehammer
> Mork and Mindy
> Laverne and Shirley
> Happy Days
> CHiPs
> Ghostbusters cartoon
> Dynasty
> Dallas
> Soap
> Whose the Boss
> Night Court
> Gimme a Break
> Mommas Family
> Roseanne
> Dinosaurs
> Home Improvement
> Babylon 5
> Star Trek Next Generation
> Lois and Clark
> Sliders
> Charmed
> Seaquest
> Farscape
> Stargate
> Lexx
> Earth Final Conflict
> X Files
> Brisco County Jr.
> Reboot
> Eerie Indiana
> Roswell
> Ray Bradbury Theater
> Golden Girls
> Grace Under Fire
> Family Matters
> Absolutely Fabulous
> Designing Women
> 3rd Rock
> Major Dad
> 
> 
> Ugh.........SOOO many......
> 
> 
> Don't watch a lot of new stuff, as there isn't much that interests me nowadays.
> 
> Still watch Doctor Who.
> 
> I want to watch a couple new shows, but I don't have access to them.
> The Boys, and the other one is a British show about secret service people.....don't remember the name.
> 
> Other than that, I just watch all the oldies I love.


You must have watched TV all day and all night.  I can only think of a dozen or so series I watched over the years and I started watching TV with Howdy Doody(1947).


----------



## Michelle420

I like Frasier and Walker Texas Ranger, Touched by an Angel

I have tried to get into a series but just cant stick with anything lately.


----------



## Michelle420

Ted Lasso, characters very attractive.


----------



## fncceo

Toffeenut Baconsmuggler said:


> I Dream of Jeannie



Barbara Eden got me through puberty ...


----------



## lg325

In The Heat of The Night wasn't mentioned yet. It was an all-around well-done drama TV show.


----------



## monkrules

Gunsmoke
Outer limits
Twilight Zone
L&O SVU (only)
HillStreet Blues
Alfred Hitchcock Presents
As Time Goes By
Fawlty Towers
Vera
Blue Bloods

All were on broadcast TV. Most can be found on CD at public libraries.


----------



## Stann

monkrules said:


> Gunsmoke
> Outer limits
> Twilight Zone
> L&O SVU (only)
> HillStreet Blues
> Alfred Hitchcock Presents
> As Time Goes By
> Faulty Towers
> Vera
> Blue Bloods


Lots of good memories there , thanks


----------



## Oddball

Star Trek TOS - The first time only happens once.

Twilight Zone -  Never miss the New Year's marathon.

Batman - The greatest collision of melodrama and cheesy campiness ever aired.

South Park - Only the first ten seasons.

The Saint - The worst episode is better than the best Roger Moore as James Bond movie.

MST3K - Legendary.

Quantum Leap - Great premise...The last regularly scheduled network program that I gave a hoot about watching.

Mission: Impossible - Just suspend disbelief and enjoy the cloak-and-dagger.

Hill Street Blues -  Best cop show evah!


----------



## monkrules

Okay...let's really go back. Who remembers George Reeves in

The Adventures of Superman

It ran from 1952 to 1958. As a kid, I LOVED that show.


----------



## Stann

monkrules said:


> Okay...let's really go back. Who remembers George Reeves in
> 
> The Adventures of Superman
> 
> It ran from 1952 to 1958. As a kid, I LOVED that show.


Yes, definitely a role model. His son played Superman too before he became injured.


----------



## gtopa1

Easiest question EVA..

Steptoe and son. UK produced.


Greg


----------



## Mindful

Faulty Towers.


----------



## AlexanderPK

petro said:


> The Expanse
> Westworld
> Yellowstone
> But right now binge watching Ozark.


Saw  Westworld and Ozark too. The usual feeling after watching it through: WTF? Is that all? 
Are they done or to be continued yet?


----------



## AlexanderPK

g5000 said:


> A lot of good shows mentioned so far.
> 
> Some of my favorites past and present:
> 
> Star Trek TOS
> 
> The Wire
> 
> The Twilight Zone
> 
> Breaking Bad  (a great show about the devolution from a milquetoast good person to a real motherfucker bad guy, with each step along the way entirely logical)
> 
> Ozark (also about the devolution from good to bad)
> 
> Eureka (pure candy for the brain)
> 
> Monk (love, love, love this show!)
> 
> Psyche
> 
> *Twin Peak*s (the original)
> 
> The Rifleman (huge shock to find out in adulthood Chuck Conners was gay)
> 
> Lost in Space (the original)
> 
> Beretta
> 
> Miami Vice (a guilty pleasure)
> 
> Law & Order (every single episode for decades)
> 
> Law & Order: Criminal Intent (do not like any other Law & Order spinoffs)
> 
> So many more.


Did they find who killed that girl? Ten thousand episodes and, as far as I remember, all for nothing?


----------



## Mindful

I thought Suits was pretty good. Sharp writing.

And l loved Louis Litt.


----------



## AlexanderPK

Flopper said:


> I agree with many of your picks but prefer Star Trek Second Generation to the original.
> Like Riflemen but like Gumsmoke better.


Did you mean The Next Generation? I prefer that. Maybe because it was the first I happened to stumble upon.


----------



## Stann

petro said:


> The Expanse
> Westworld
> Yellowstone
> But right now binge watching Ozark.


Love Westworld hope it goes on got years.


----------



## iamwhatiseem

fncceo said:


> Barbara Eden got me through puberty ...
> 
> View attachment 714312


Indeed.
The show itself was as corny and dumb as they get. But seeing her cleavage and figure peppered throughout the show was really the only reason myself and my brothers were interested in the show at all.


----------



## hjmick

Stann said:


> Yes, definitely a role model. His son played Superman too before he became injured.




Do you believe that Christopher Reeve was George Reeves' son?


----------



## katsteve2012

hjmick said:


> Do you believe that Christopher Reeve was George Reeves' son?


I was a Superman junkie as a kid, and still have a huge collection of Superman DC comics dating back to the 1950's, and have seen every Superman movie that's available to watch multiple times.

George Reeves and Christopher Reeve were not related The two surnames are different.

Actually, Reeves wasn't even George's original surname.

He was born George Keefer Brewer.


----------



## Flash

Several series started out great but fizzled into something disappointing.   Lost, Battlestar Galactica, Game of Thrones and Walking Dead are three that come to mind.

I really enjoyed Stargate.  About half the episodes were really good. 

Too bad Firefly was the victim of piss poor network management.  It could have been one of the greatest series of all times.

The new Andor series is excellent.  What Star Wars should have been all along.


----------



## fncceo

hjmick said:


> Do you believe that Christopher Reeve was George Reeves' son?



No, because he isn't.  They aren't related at all and, in fact, have different surnames.


----------



## hjmick

fncceo said:


> No, because he isn't.  They aren't related at all and, in fact, have different surnames.




You know that, katsteve knows that, and I know that, but I'm afraid this may be breaking news to Stann...


----------



## Stann

hjmick said:


> You know that, katsteve knows that, and I know that, but I'm afraid this may be breaking news to Stann...


No 
, no problem . Look it up you are correct. Thank you.
.


----------



## AlexanderPK

Flash said:


> Several series started out great but fizzled into something disappointing.   Lost, Battlestar Galactica, Game of Thrones and Walking Dead are three that come to mind.
> 
> I really enjoyed Stargate.  About half the episodes were really good.
> 
> Too bad Firefly was the victim of piss poor network management.  It could have been one of the greatest series of all times.
> 
> The new Andor series is excellent.  What Star Wars should have been all along.


I think all of them are like this. You're binge watching through all the nine seasons in one week and boom, being had sadistically in the last episode. Lost and GoT are classics in this regard, bummers of biblical proportions.


----------



## AlexanderPK

Flash said:


> I really enjoyed Stargate.  About half the episodes were really good.
> 
> Too bad Firefly was the victim of piss poor network management.  It could have been one of the greatest series of all times.


Loved Stargate too, the concept of the star gate itself, which opens up a realm of possibilities to script writers, Amanda Tapping, just for her beauty,  Jack O'Neill for his dry humor and many others for their less tangible qualities. Grew tired of Jaffas after several seasons for their stupid ubiquitous BLM like freedom fight bull, thank God though they did without lgbt shit.


----------



## Flopper

hjmick said:


> Do you believe that Christopher Reeve was George Reeves' son?


*George Reeves and Christopher Reeve are NOT related*


----------



## Flopper

Anyone watch House of Dragons, a pre-sequel to Game of Thrones on HBO.  I watched the first 4 episodes and liked it.  It's probably to wokey for conservatives but otherwise it looks like a winner


----------



## Stann

AlexanderPK said:


> Loved Stargate too, the concept of the star gate itself, which opens up a realm of possibilities to script writers, Amanda Tapping, just for her beauty,  Jack O'Neill for his dry humor and many others for their less tangible qualities. Grew tired of Jaffas after several seasons for their stupid ubiquitous BLM like freedom fight bull, thank God though they did without lgbt shit.


The ancients had a keen interest in astrology and astronomy, I'm sure they didn't know where one ended and the other begin maybe they even thought they were the same thing. What do we really know ? Half of what we thought we knew has gone through by the wayside. Give it some more timing who knows what that truth will be.


----------



## monkrules

My favorite old series was Gunmoke.

The show dealt with a lot of hairy problems along the way, including interpersonal relationships, racism, responsibility and cowardice, etc.

Kitty (Amanda Blake) was perfect for those beautiful fancy outfits. Doc and Quint were good characters, too.

But, I think the show quickly began to go to Hell with the introduction of the Festus Hagan character. He was just over the top. Ridiculous use of English, exaggerated and stupid mannerisms. Constant noise of his stirrups every time he moved. Everything about Festus was irritating.


----------



## Stann

monkrules said:


> My favorite old series was Gunmoke.
> 
> The show dealt with a lot of hairy problems along the way, including interpersonal relationships, racism, responsibility and cowardice, etc.
> 
> Kitty (Amanda Blake) was perfect for those beautiful fancy outfits. Doc and Quint were good characters, too.
> 
> But, I think the show quickly began to go to Hell with the introduction of the Festus Hagan character. He was just over the top. Ridiculous use of English, exaggerated and stupid mannerisms. Constant noise of his stirrups every time he moved. Everything about Festus was irritating.


DVD are coming way down. I saw the complete series of Gunsmoke on sale for about 80 bucks at Walmart. I love watching DVD series, no commercials, you can watch every episode in order of which they came out and you can watch as much as you want at any time you want. And you can do it over and over to your heart's content whenever you desire to.


----------



## Stann

monkrules said:


> My favorite old series was Gunmoke.
> 
> The show dealt with a lot of hairy problems along the way, including interpersonal relationships, racism, responsibility and cowardice, etc.
> 
> Kitty (Amanda Blake) was perfect for those beautiful fancy outfits. Doc and Quint were good characters, too.
> 
> But, I think the show quickly began to go to Hell with the introduction of the Festus Hagan character. He was just over the top. Ridiculous use of English, exaggerated and stupid mannerisms. Constant noise of his stirrups every time he moved. Everything about Festus was irritating.


Festus was a real hoot ! I live here in Nebraska, I actually met a character like him out in the Sandhills. He was dumber than a box of horseshoes, but a real great guy.


----------



## Flopper

monkrules said:


> My favorite old series was Gunmoke.
> 
> The show dealt with a lot of hairy problems along the way, including interpersonal relationships, racism, responsibility and cowardice, etc.
> 
> Kitty (Amanda Blake) was perfect for those beautiful fancy outfits. Doc and Quint were good characters, too.
> 
> But, I think the show quickly began to go to Hell with the introduction of the Festus Hagan character. He was just over the top. Ridiculous use of English, exaggerated and stupid mannerisms. Constant noise of his stirrups every time he moved. Everything about Festus was irritating.


I too loved Gumsmoke .Have Gun Will Travel, and Wanted Dead or Alive.  Many a night I sat on our back porch watching Gumshoe with my grandad,

Gunsmoke was the first Western drama to appeal to a more adult audience.  There was plenty of action, but there was also introspection. Arness's character, Marshal Dillon had to think his way out of problems as much as shoot his way out.  The get together of Matt, Doc, Chester, and Miss Kitty at the Long Branch was like a family gathering in which audiences learned about these characters.

After four or five season, the series went to a 1 hour format.  This is when the stories really got interesting, with very original stories written by some the best in the business.  Gunsmoke was known for his guess stars which including the young and upcoming actors as well as the told timers.  The series lasted 20 years 
Complete List of Guest Stars​John Abbott Stanley Adams Claude Akins Marc Alaimo Jack Albertson Mabel Albertson Mario Alcalde Norman Alden Fred Aldrich James Anderson John Anderson Richard Anderson Keith Andes Edward Andrews Michael Ansara Lou Antonio R. G. Armstrong\ Todd Armstrong Jean Arthur Ed Asner John Astin Malcolm Atterbury Barry Atwater Lew Ayres Jim Backus Raymond Bailey Joe Don Baker Ed Bakey Rayford Barnes Baynes Barron Norman Bartold Harry Basch Richard Basehart Ned Beatty Jim Beaver John Beck Noah Beery Jr Ed Begley Ralph Bellamy Alma Beltran Susanne Benton Warren Berlinger James BestRamon Bieri Theodore BikelBillie Bird Dan Blocker Lloyd Bochner Sorrell Booke Nesdon Booth Bruce Boxleitner William Boyett Ray Boyle Stewart Bradley Scott Brady Eric Braeden Chet Brandenburg Hank Brandt Peter Breck David Brian Beau Bridges Morgan Brittany Charles Bronson Joe Brooks Joshua Bryant Edgar Buchanan Joyce Bulifant Brooke Bundy Michael Burns Ellen Burstyn (aka Ellen McRae) Norman Burton Robert Burton Gary Busey Billy Green Bush Archie Butler Sebastian Cabot Frank Cady Howard Caine Joseph Campanella William Campbell J. D. Cannon Harry Carey Jr. Paul Carr David Carradine John Carradine Conlan Carter John Carter Anthony Caruso Albert Cavens Spencer Chan Virginia Christine Lee J. Cobb Fred Coby John Colicos Míriam Colón Christopher Connelly
Chuck Connors Mike Connors Tim Considine Elisha Cook Jr.Bill Coontz Charles Cooper Glenn Corbett Gretchen Corbett Jeff Corey Robert Cornthwaite Aneta Corsaut Dennis Cross Robert Culp James Daly Royal Dano Kim Darby Henry Darrow Bette Davis Jim Davis Richard Deacon Gloria DeHaven John Dehner Bruce Dern Joe De Santis William Devane Alan Dexter George DiCenzo Angie Dickinson Charles Dierkop  Lawrence Dobkin James Doohan Burt Douglas Jerry Douglas Richard Dreyfuss Don Dubbins Andrew Duggan John Dullaghan Liam Dunn
Robert Easton Buddy Ebsen Barbara Eden Jack Elam Dana Elcar Robert Ellenstein Sam Elliott Jena Engstrom Bill Erwin Gene Evans Jason Evers Diana Ewing Frank "Fidi" Fayad Pamelyn Ferdin John Fiedler Paul Fix Jay C. Flippen Nina Foch Constance Ford Harrison Ford Michael Forest Steve Forrest Jodie Foster Robert Foulk Anne Francis Bert Freed Joan FreemanVictor French
Alan Fudge Beverly Garland Leif Garrett Will GeerMelissa Gilbert Gwynne Gilford Sam Gilman Ray Girardin Ned Glass Mark Goddard Thomas Gomez Harold Gould Dabbs Greer Julie Gregg James Gregory  James Griffith Sam Groom Raymond GuthHerman Hack Joan Hackett Kevin Hagen Sid Haig Alan Hale Jr. Murray Hamilton Chick Hannan Jerry Hardin Mariette Hartley Edmund Hashim Johnny Haymer Eileen Heckart Katherine Helmond Tom Hennesy Chuck Hicks Joe Higgins
Marianna Hill Robert Hogan Earl Holliman Rex Holman Dennis Hopper William Hopper Clint Howard Rance Howard Ron Howard Clyde Howdy Clegg Hoyt John Hoyt David Huddleston Marsha Hunt Kim Hunter Josephine Hutchinson Betty Hutton Craig Huxley Diana Hyland Steve Ihnat John Ireland Sherry Jackson Richard Jaeckel Anthony James Brion James Clifton James Salome Jens Roy Jenson James Jeter Ben Johnson Russell Johnson
I. Stanford Jolley Henry Jones L. Q. Jones Mickey JonesKatherine Justice Robert Karnes DeForest Kelley Jack Kelly Adam Kennedy George Kennedy Richard Kiley Wright King Jess Kirkpatrick Werner Klemperer Jack Klugman Ted Knight Yaphet Kotto Martin Kove Kay E. Kuter
Diane Ladd Ethan Laidlaw Jack Lambert Martin Landau Sue Ane Langdon Robert Lansing Peyton Langston John Larch John Lasell Louise Latham Cloris Leachman Michael Learned Anna Lee Lance LeGault Mark Lenard Kay Lenz Geoffrey Lewis George Lindsey  Joanne Linville Jonathan Lippe June Lockhart Gary Lockwood Robert Loggia Jack Lord Jon Lormer Tom Lowell William Lucking Karl Lukas Keye Luke BarBara Luna Herbert Lytton Tom McFadden Darren McGavin Barton MacLane Howard McNear Gerald McRaney Arthur Malet Lee Majors Kenneth Mars Lynne Marta
Arlene Martel Ross Martin Strother Martin Charles Maxwell
Rose Marie Scott Marlowe Ken Mayer Mercedes McCambridgeGloria McGehee
John McLiam Joseph Mell Troy MeltonRobert Middleton Vera Miles Denny Miller Donna Mills Cameron Mitchell Ricardo Montalban Ron Moody Harry Morgan Read Morgan Diana Muldaur Richard Mulligan Burt Mustin Anna Navarro Gene Nelson Lois Nettleton Leslie Nielsen
Leonard Nimoy Jimmy Noel Jeanette Nolan Nick Nolte France Nuyen
J. Pat O'Malley Simon Oakland Warren Oates Richard O'Brien Carroll O'Connor Tim O'Connor
Arvo Ojala Ken Olandt Gerald S. O'Laughlin Susan Oliver James Olson John Orchard Gregg Palmer
Tex Palmer Woodrow Parfrey Michael Pate Hank Patterson John Payne Leo Penn Vic Perrin Nehemiah Persoff Brock Peters George O. Petrie Robert Phillips
Slim Pickens Robert Pine Ed Platt Suzanne Pleshette Joe Ploski Michael J. Pollard Judson Pratt Andrew Prine Denver Pyle John Quade Ford Rainey Chips Rafferty Dack Rambo Gilman Rankin Tom Reese Richard Reeves John ReillyCarl Reindel Stafford Repp Alejandro Rey Madlyn Rhue Paul Richards Peter Mark Richman Pernell Roberts Elizabeth Rogers Wayne Rogers Gilbert Roland Ruth Roman Andy RomanoKatharine RossAl Ruscio Bing Russell Kurt Russell Fran Ryan
Alfred Ryder Willard Sage Albert Salmi Steve Sandor
Dick Sargent John Saxon William Schallert John Schuck Alex Sharp Karen Sharpe
William Shatner Jacqueline Scott W. Morgan Sheppard Gregory Sierra Tom Simcox Joseph Sirola
Tom Skerritt Hal Smith Milan Smith William Smith Quentin Sondergaard David Soul Olan Soule
Aaron Spelling Harry Dean Stanton Craig Stevens Warren Stevens Charlotte Stewart (aka Charlotte Considine) Paul Stewart Guy Stockwell Leonard Stone Milburn Stone Don StroudLiam Sullivan Hope Summers Frank Sutton Karl Swenson Loretta Swit Gloria Talbott William Talman
Russ Tamblyn Vic Tayback Dub Taylor Guy Teague Roy Thinnes Brad Trumbull Forrest Tucker
Cicely Tyson Robert Urich Joan Van Ark Lee Van Cleef Joyce Van Patten Vince Van Patten
Robert Vaughn John Vernon Jan-Michael Vincent Jon Voight Jess Walton
Lesley Ann Warren Ruth Warrick David Wayne Fritz Weaver Richard Webb Judi West Stuart Whitman James Whitmore Johnny Whitaker Grace Lee Whitney Peter Whitney Collin Wilcox
Guinn Williams Noble Willingham Chill Wills William Windom Jason Wingreen Michael Witney
Morgan Woodward Meg Wyllie Dana Wynter Anthony Zerbe


----------



## BackAgain

If we leave out of consideration the newer series from places like HBO and other streaming service type programming, and instead focus on just the old antenna tv broadcast channels, I’d say I have a few:  

The Rockford Files. 

M*A*S*H.

Believe it or not, the old Cosby show. 

St. Elsewhere.

Hill Street Blues.

Cheers.

Etc.


----------



## Leo123

I binge-watched Breaking Bad.    Older series:  Star Trek, Have Gun Will Travel.


----------



## Stann

Stann said:


> DVD are coming way down. I saw the complete series of Gunsmoke on sale for about 80 bucks at Walmart. I love watching DVD series, no commercials, you can watch every episode in order of which they came out and you can watch as much as you want at any time you want. And you can do it over and over to your heart's content whenever you desire to.


I get discounted books and DVDs for a place called Edward r Hamilton bookseller company. And they have some really good deals on DVDs. I don't know if you're into sci-fi but I just got season 1 of 12 monkeys on Blu-ray disc for $1. I ended up ordering 12 different DVDs and the total cost was $31.78
 That's a lot cheaper than go to the movies
 Enjoy. Doesn't cost anything to look. Also got Continuum season 1 on Blu-ray or $4.95 plus a bunch of other things that sounded interesting.


----------



## monkrules

Stann said:


> I get discounted books and DVDs for a place called Edward r Hamilton bookseller company. And they have some really good deals on DVDs. I don't know if you're into sci-fi but I just got season 1 of 12 monkeys on Blu-ray disc for $1. I ended up ordering 12 different DVDs and the total cost was $31.78
> That's a lot cheaper than go to the movies
> Enjoy. Doesn't cost anything to look. Also got Continuum season 1 on Blu-ray or $4.95 plus a bunch of other things that sounded interesting.


Thanks for this post about Hamilton Books!

Years ago I used to buy a lot of books from them. But I've moved around a lot, and over time forgot all about them.

Hamilton Books is a great resource.


----------



## Failzero

Kolchak ( The Night Stalker ) “ , “ Lost “ , “ Carnivale “  , “The Sopranos” , “ Black Sails” “ The Prisoner”
“ Combat “ “ Lucifer”


----------



## Muhammed

Ancient Aliens is one of my favorites. But it seems like they are running out of new material.


----------



## AlexanderPK

Stann said:


> The ancients had a keen interest in astrology and astronomy, I'm sure they didn't know where one ended and the other begin maybe they even thought they were the same thing. What do we really know ? Half of what we thought we knew has gone through by the wayside. Give it some more timing who knows what that truth will be.


I thought ancients were smart. They built star gates, after all. Can smart people and astrology live in the same universe?


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Flopper said:


> I too loved Gumsmoke .Have Gun Will Travel, and Wanted Dead or Alive.  Many a night I sat on our back porch watching Gumshoe with my grandad,
> 
> Gunsmoke was the first Western drama to appeal to a more adult audience.  There was plenty of action, but there was also introspection. Arness's character, Marshal Dillon had to think his way out of problems as much as shoot his way out.  The get together of Matt, Doc, Chester, and Miss Kitty at the Long Branch was like a family gathering in which audiences learned about these characters.
> 
> After four or five season, the series went to a 1 hour format.  This is when the stories really got interesting, with very original stories written by some the best in the business.  Gunsmoke was known for his guess stars which including the young and upcoming actors as well as the told timers.  The series lasted 20 years
> Complete List of Guest Stars​John Abbott Stanley Adams Claude Akins Marc Alaimo Jack Albertson Mabel Albertson Mario Alcalde Norman Alden Fred Aldrich James Anderson John Anderson Richard Anderson Keith Andes Edward Andrews Michael Ansara Lou Antonio R. G. Armstrong\ Todd Armstrong Jean Arthur Ed Asner John Astin Malcolm Atterbury Barry Atwater Lew Ayres Jim Backus Raymond Bailey Joe Don Baker Ed Bakey Rayford Barnes Baynes Barron Norman Bartold Harry Basch Richard Basehart Ned Beatty Jim Beaver John Beck Noah Beery Jr Ed Begley Ralph Bellamy Alma Beltran Susanne Benton Warren Berlinger James BestRamon Bieri Theodore BikelBillie Bird Dan Blocker Lloyd Bochner Sorrell Booke Nesdon Booth Bruce Boxleitner William Boyett Ray Boyle Stewart Bradley Scott Brady Eric Braeden Chet Brandenburg Hank Brandt Peter Breck David Brian Beau Bridges Morgan Brittany Charles Bronson Joe Brooks Joshua Bryant Edgar Buchanan Joyce Bulifant Brooke Bundy Michael Burns Ellen Burstyn (aka Ellen McRae) Norman Burton Robert Burton Gary Busey Billy Green Bush Archie Butler Sebastian Cabot Frank Cady Howard Caine Joseph Campanella William Campbell J. D. Cannon Harry Carey Jr. Paul Carr David Carradine John Carradine Conlan Carter John Carter Anthony Caruso Albert Cavens Spencer Chan Virginia Christine Lee J. Cobb Fred Coby John Colicos Míriam Colón Christopher Connelly
> Chuck Connors Mike Connors Tim Considine Elisha Cook Jr.Bill Coontz Charles Cooper Glenn Corbett Gretchen Corbett Jeff Corey Robert Cornthwaite Aneta Corsaut Dennis Cross Robert Culp James Daly Royal Dano Kim Darby Henry Darrow Bette Davis Jim Davis Richard Deacon Gloria DeHaven John Dehner Bruce Dern Joe De Santis William Devane Alan Dexter George DiCenzo Angie Dickinson Charles Dierkop  Lawrence Dobkin James Doohan Burt Douglas Jerry Douglas Richard Dreyfuss Don Dubbins Andrew Duggan John Dullaghan Liam Dunn
> Robert Easton Buddy Ebsen Barbara Eden Jack Elam Dana Elcar Robert Ellenstein Sam Elliott Jena Engstrom Bill Erwin Gene Evans Jason Evers Diana Ewing Frank "Fidi" Fayad Pamelyn Ferdin John Fiedler Paul Fix Jay C. Flippen Nina Foch Constance Ford Harrison Ford Michael Forest Steve Forrest Jodie Foster Robert Foulk Anne Francis Bert Freed Joan FreemanVictor French
> Alan Fudge Beverly Garland Leif Garrett Will GeerMelissa Gilbert Gwynne Gilford Sam Gilman Ray Girardin Ned Glass Mark Goddard Thomas Gomez Harold Gould Dabbs Greer Julie Gregg James Gregory  James Griffith Sam Groom Raymond GuthHerman Hack Joan Hackett Kevin Hagen Sid Haig Alan Hale Jr. Murray Hamilton Chick Hannan Jerry Hardin Mariette Hartley Edmund Hashim Johnny Haymer Eileen Heckart Katherine Helmond Tom Hennesy Chuck Hicks Joe Higgins
> Marianna Hill Robert Hogan Earl Holliman Rex Holman Dennis Hopper William Hopper Clint Howard Rance Howard Ron Howard Clyde Howdy Clegg Hoyt John Hoyt David Huddleston Marsha Hunt Kim Hunter Josephine Hutchinson Betty Hutton Craig Huxley Diana Hyland Steve Ihnat John Ireland Sherry Jackson Richard Jaeckel Anthony James Brion James Clifton James Salome Jens Roy Jenson James Jeter Ben Johnson Russell Johnson
> I. Stanford Jolley Henry Jones L. Q. Jones Mickey JonesKatherine Justice Robert Karnes DeForest Kelley Jack Kelly Adam Kennedy George Kennedy Richard Kiley Wright King Jess Kirkpatrick Werner Klemperer Jack Klugman Ted Knight Yaphet Kotto Martin Kove Kay E. Kuter
> Diane Ladd Ethan Laidlaw Jack Lambert Martin Landau Sue Ane Langdon Robert Lansing Peyton Langston John Larch John Lasell Louise Latham Cloris Leachman Michael Learned Anna Lee Lance LeGault Mark Lenard Kay Lenz Geoffrey Lewis George Lindsey  Joanne Linville Jonathan Lippe June Lockhart Gary Lockwood Robert Loggia Jack Lord Jon Lormer Tom Lowell William Lucking Karl Lukas Keye Luke BarBara Luna Herbert Lytton Tom McFadden Darren McGavin Barton MacLane Howard McNear Gerald McRaney Arthur Malet Lee Majors Kenneth Mars Lynne Marta
> Arlene Martel Ross Martin Strother Martin Charles Maxwell
> Rose Marie Scott Marlowe Ken Mayer Mercedes McCambridgeGloria McGehee
> John McLiam Joseph Mell Troy MeltonRobert Middleton Vera Miles Denny Miller Donna Mills Cameron Mitchell Ricardo Montalban Ron Moody Harry Morgan Read Morgan Diana Muldaur Richard Mulligan Burt Mustin Anna Navarro Gene Nelson Lois Nettleton Leslie Nielsen
> Leonard Nimoy Jimmy Noel Jeanette Nolan Nick Nolte France Nuyen
> J. Pat O'Malley Simon Oakland Warren Oates Richard O'Brien Carroll O'Connor Tim O'Connor
> Arvo Ojala Ken Olandt Gerald S. O'Laughlin Susan Oliver James Olson John Orchard Gregg Palmer
> Tex Palmer Woodrow Parfrey Michael Pate Hank Patterson John Payne Leo Penn Vic Perrin Nehemiah Persoff Brock Peters George O. Petrie Robert Phillips
> Slim Pickens Robert Pine Ed Platt Suzanne Pleshette Joe Ploski Michael J. Pollard Judson Pratt Andrew Prine Denver Pyle John Quade Ford Rainey Chips Rafferty Dack Rambo Gilman Rankin Tom Reese Richard Reeves John ReillyCarl Reindel Stafford Repp Alejandro Rey Madlyn Rhue Paul Richards Peter Mark Richman Pernell Roberts Elizabeth Rogers Wayne Rogers Gilbert Roland Ruth Roman Andy RomanoKatharine RossAl Ruscio Bing Russell Kurt Russell Fran Ryan
> Alfred Ryder Willard Sage Albert Salmi Steve Sandor
> Dick Sargent John Saxon William Schallert John Schuck Alex Sharp Karen Sharpe
> William Shatner Jacqueline Scott W. Morgan Sheppard Gregory Sierra Tom Simcox Joseph Sirola
> Tom Skerritt Hal Smith Milan Smith William Smith Quentin Sondergaard David Soul Olan Soule
> Aaron Spelling Harry Dean Stanton Craig Stevens Warren Stevens Charlotte Stewart (aka Charlotte Considine) Paul Stewart Guy Stockwell Leonard Stone Milburn Stone Don StroudLiam Sullivan Hope Summers Frank Sutton Karl Swenson Loretta Swit Gloria Talbott William Talman
> Russ Tamblyn Vic Tayback Dub Taylor Guy Teague Roy Thinnes Brad Trumbull Forrest Tucker
> Cicely Tyson Robert Urich Joan Van Ark Lee Van Cleef Joyce Van Patten Vince Van Patten
> Robert Vaughn John Vernon Jan-Michael Vincent Jon Voight Jess Walton
> Lesley Ann Warren Ruth Warrick David Wayne Fritz Weaver Richard Webb Judi West Stuart Whitman James Whitmore Johnny Whitaker Grace Lee Whitney Peter Whitney Collin Wilcox
> Guinn Williams Noble Willingham Chill Wills William Windom Jason Wingreen Michael Witney
> Morgan Woodward Meg Wyllie Dana Wynter Anthony Zerbe


Until Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys is included on this list, incomplete is the only thing that it is. The Returning is the name of his episode, and his character makes a huge difference near the end of the episode.

God bless you always!!!

Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman)

P.S. There is a Steve Sandor included in the list you provided, but it is a different person.


----------



## Stann

AlexanderPK said:


> I thought ancients were smart. They built star gates, after all. Can smart people and astrology live in the same universe?


They were very intelligent but their knowledge was limited because of the time they lived in. There's simply saw things differently than we do. Mankind always attaches meaning to whatever exists.


----------



## AlexanderPK

Stann said:


> They were very intelligent but their knowledge was limited because of the time they lived in. There's simply saw things differently than we do. Mankind always attaches meaning to whatever exists.


So it's the real ancients that you're talking of? I thought you meant the Star Gate ones.


----------



## Stann

AlexanderPK said:


> So it's the real ancients that you're talking of? I thought you meant the Star Gate ones.


Again, we only know half of the truth if that about the ancients, anything is possible.


----------



## Failzero

“Branded” “ My Mother The Car” “ High Chapperal “  “ F Troop”  “ Wagon Train “ “ Highway Patrol “ “ Mr Lucky “ “ 77 Sunset Strip “


----------



## Flopper

JOSweetHeart said:


> Until Steve Sanders of the Oak Ridge Boys is included on this list, incomplete is the only thing that it is. The Returning is the name of his episode, and his character makes a huge difference near the end of the episode.
> 
> God bless you always!!!
> 
> Holly (a girl who will forever love the late beautiful precious masterpiece of a gentleman)
> 
> P.S. There is a Steve Sandor included in the list you provided, but it is a different person.


There are several lists of guest starts on the internet but this looked the most complete.  Some of them only listed well known stars such as Harrison Ford, William Shatner, Betty Davis, ect


----------



## BlueGin

Failzero said:


> “Branded” “ My Mother The Car” “ High Chapperal “  “ F Troop”  “ Wagon Train “ “ Highway Patrol “ “ Mr Lucky “ “ 77 Sunset Strip “


Loved High Chapperal. And Big Valley.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street

hjmick said:


> Do you believe that Christopher Reeve was George Reeves' son?


*Whoever Changes Language Manipulates Thought*

That's what happens when sheep use the Illiterate Liberal Language Lords' dysfunctional usage of _Reeves' _(as you did, ewe!) instead of _Reeves's.  _QED of why -s's has to be the form used by intelligent people.


----------

